# nvidia low quality

## mingthefirst

I got my geforce mx 440 working. It is quite good, although the quality is extremely low if I run 2d apps, such as wesnoth, or my default gnome desktop in a low resolution like 1024x768. The 3d quality might have actually been worse than my 3dfx card, which crashed alot. The 2d id definately worse than my ati, which, to my knoledge, can't work with 3d on linux.

Most times I get around 600 fps, although I get about 5 now  :Shocked: , I';; probably restart my x server after openoffice ximian fihishes compiling.

600 is pretty low isn't it? If I'm right, this card should be 64 mb......

Any tips on improving my quality?

side note: after I got chinese fonts arphicfonts, my terminal fonts look very bad, any way around this?

----------

## kill

Install the binary driver provided by nvidia, my Geforce 440 card gets around 2,000 fps with glxgears and that driver.

----------

## mingthefirst

how? from the nvidia site?

----------

## routerguy

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml

----------

## bszente

I have the same video card (GeForce4 MX 440 64MB), and I'm using kernel 2.6.10 with nvidia-kernel 1.0.6629-r1.

glxgears reports ~580 FPS. I had also read on several forums, that such kind of video adapter should produce >1500FPS.

What could be the problem? Or maybe the glxgears score is not a good reference? Should we take in consideration this value?

----------

## routerguy

```

opengl-update nvidia

```

----------

## bszente

I did that, and no changes. Also emerge nvidia-glx does this for you. I think this glxgears program is not a good measure.

----------

## mingthefirst

I reinstalled the drivers from nvidia.com, and I get around 1000 now. Not bad, but I feel that I can do better. Also, the grafic  quality doesnt seem to have changed to much.

----------

## routerguy

Make sure the kernel module is being loaded.  You should see something that says the nvidia module was loaded when you boot the computer.  Also, make sure you have this line in your xorg.conf file:

```

Load       "glx"

```

And make sure you are using the nvidia driver, not the nv driver.

----------

## routerguy

Do not use the driver from the nvidia site.  It should work, but it is better to have portage manage it.

----------

## bszente

I think I have everything set up correctly. If you have time, please look at my xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier      "Layout0"

        Screen  0       "Screen0"       0       0

        Screen  1       "Screen1"       LeftOf  "Screen0"

        InputDevice     "Keyboard0"     "CoreKeyboard"

        InputDevice     "Mouse0"        "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        RgbPath         "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option          "BlankTime"     "15"

        Option          "StandbyTime"   "30"

        Option          "SuspendTime"   "45"

        Option          "OffTime"       "60"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option          "Composite"     "Enable"

        Option          "RENDER"        "Enable"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        SubSection "extmod"

                Option "omit xfree86-dga"

        EndSubSection

#       Load    "extmod"

#       Load    "dri"

        Load    "dbe"

        Load    "record"

        Load    "xtrap"

        Load    "glx"

#       Load    "speedo"

        Load    "type1"

        Load    "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Keyboard0"

        Driver          "kbd"

        Option          "AutoRepeat"    "250 30"

        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc104"

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Mouse0"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "Protocol"      "imps/2"

        Option          "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "Monitor0"

        VendorName      "Sony"

        ModelName       "CPD-E400P"

        HorizSync       30-96

        VertRefresh     48-120

        DisplaySize     360     270     # mm

        Option          "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "Monitor1"

        VendorName      "Hyundai"

        ModelName       "DeluxScan 17B+"

        HorizSync       30-70

        VertRefresh     50-150

        DisplaySize     316     237     # mm

        Option          "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "Card0"

        Driver          "nvidia"

        VendorName      "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName       "NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x]"

        BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        Option  "NvAGP"         "1"             # <i>

        Option  "NoLogo"        "true"          # [<bool>]

        Option  "RenderAccel"   "true"          # [<bool>]

        #Option "NoRenderExtension"             # [<bool>]

        #Option "UBB"                           # [<bool>]

        #Option "NoFlip"        "false"         # [<bool>]

        #Option "DigitalVibrance"               # <i>

        #Option "Dac8Bit"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option "Overlay"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option "CIOverlay"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option "TransparentIndex"              # <i>

        #Option "OverlayDefaultVisual"          # [<bool>]

        #Option "SWCursor"                      # [<bool>]

        #Option "HWCursor"      "true"          # [<bool>]

        #Option "CursorShadow"  "false"

        #Option "CursorShadowAlpha"     "64"

        #Option "CursorShadowXOffset"   "4"

        #Option "CursorShadowYOffset"   "2"

        Option  "ConnectedMonitor"      "CRT"   # <str>

        Option  "UseEdidFreqs"  "true"          # [<bool>]

        #Option "IgnoreEDID"                    # [<bool>]

        #Option "NoDDC"                         # [<bool>]

        #Option "FlatPanelProperties"           # <str>

        #Option "UseInt10Module"        "true"  # [<bool>]

        #Option "TwinView"                      # [<bool>]

        #Option "TwinViewOrientation"           # <str>

        #Option "SecondMonitorHorizSync"        # <str>

        #Option "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"      # <str>

        #Option "MetaModes"                     # <str>

        #Option "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo"        # [<bool>]

        #Option "TVStandard"                    # <str>

        #Option "TVOutFormat"                   # <str>

        #Option "TVOverScan"                    # <f>

        #Option "Stereo"                        # <i>

        #Option "AllowDFPStereo"                # [<bool>]

        Option  "NoBandWidthTest"       "true"          # [<bool>]

        Option  "IgnoreDisplayDevices"  "TV, DFP"       # <str>

        #Option "MultisampleCompatibility"      # [<bool>]

        #Option "NoPowerConnectorCheck"         # [<bool>]

        #Option "XvmcUsesTextures"              # [<bool>]

        Option "AllowGLXWithComposite"  "true"  # [<bool>]

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "Card1"

        VendorName      "ATI"

        BoardName       "3D Rage II+ 215GTB [Mach64 GTB]"

        ChipSet         "mach64"

        ChipId          0x4755

        ChipRev         0x9a

        BusID           "PCI:2:1:0"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option "nopanel_display"               # [<bool>]

        #Option "crt_display"   "true"          # [<bool>]

        #Option "noaccel"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option "nolinear"                      # [<bool>]

        Option  "HWCursor"      "true"          # [<bool>]

        #Option "SWCursor"                      # [<bool>]

        #Option "SilkenMouse"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option "shadowfb"                      # [<bool>]

        Option  "dpms"          "true"          # [<bool>]

        #Option "backingstore"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option "ReferenceClock"                # <freq>

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Screen0"

        Device          "Card0"

        Monitor         "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth    24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth   1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth   4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth   8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth   15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth   16

                Modes   "1600x1200"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth   24

                Modes   "1600x1200"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Screen1"

        Device          "Card1"

        Monitor         "Monitor1"

        DefaultDepth    24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth   1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth   4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth   8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth   15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth   16

                Modes   "1280x1024"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth   24

                Modes   "1152x864"

        EndSubSection

EndSection
```

My Xorg.0.log file:

```
X Window System Version 6.8.0

Release Date: 8 September 2004

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux Balint 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 #13 Sun Mar 6 12:59:11 EET 2005 i686

Build Date: 04 March 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Mar 13 23:38:12 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/,/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(**) Option "BlankTime" "15"

(**) Option "StandbyTime" "30"

(**) Option "SuspendTime" "45"

(**) Option "OffTime" "60"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(**) Extension "RENDER" is enabled

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2560 card 8086,2560 rev 01 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2561 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24c2 card 8086,5247 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24c4 card 8086,5247 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24c7 card 8086,5247 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24cd card 8086,5247 rev 01 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev 81 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24c0 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24cb card 8086,5247 rev 01 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24c3 card 8086,5247 rev 01 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24c5 card 8086,0102 rev 01 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0181 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 1002,4755 card 1002,4755 rev 9a class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:02:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:04:0: chip 10ec,8029 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfa900000 - 0xfc9fffff (0x2100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe2600000 - 0xea6fffff (0x8100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x020a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfca00000 - 0xfeafffff (0x2100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xea700000 - 0xea7fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI: (1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] rev 162, Mem @ 0xfb000000/24, 0xe4000000/26

(--) PCI:*(2:1:0) ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage II+ 215GTB [Mach64 GTB] rev 154, Mem @ 0xfd000000/24, 0xfeaff000/12, I/O @ 0xd800/8, BIOS @ 0xfeac0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf0000000 from 0xf7ffffff to 0xefffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfeafec00 - 0xfeafecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfebff400 - 0xfebff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfebff800 - 0xfebff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xfeaff000 - 0xfeafffff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e080 - 0x0000e0bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfeafec00 - 0xfeafecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfebff400 - 0xfebff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfebff800 - 0xfebff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xfeaff000 - 0xfeafffff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e080 - 0x0000e0bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeafec00 - 0xfeafecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfebff400 - 0xfebff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfebff800 - 0xfebff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfeaff000 - 0xfeafffff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e080 - 0x0000e0bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/ati_drv.o

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 6.5.6

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:14:07 PST 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.5.6) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SF (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SH (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SL (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SN (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

   ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

   ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

   ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835, ATI Radeon 9200PRO 5960 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 NF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL D1100 (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V7200 (R423) UQ (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UR (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) UT (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:01:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeafec00 - 0xfeafecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfebff400 - 0xfebff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfebff800 - 0xfebff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfeaff000 - 0xfeafffff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e080 - 0x0000e0bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) ATI:  Candidate "Device" section "Card1".

(II) ATI:  Shared PCI/AGP Mach64 in slot 2:1:0 detected.

(II) ATI:  Shared PCI/AGP Mach64 in slot 2:1:0 assigned to active "Device" section "Card1".

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeafec00 - 0xfeafecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfebff400 - 0xfebff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfebff800 - 0xfebff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfeaff000 - 0xfeafffff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e080 - 0x0000e0bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Loading sub module "atimisc"

(II) LoadModule: "atimisc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/atimisc_drv.o

(II) Module atimisc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 6.5.6

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeafec00 - 0xfeafecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfebff400 - 0xfebff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfebff800 - 0xfebff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfeaff000 - 0xfeafffff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] 1   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [20] 1   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [21] 1   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e080 - 0x0000e0bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [34] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [35] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

   [36] 1   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [37] 1   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Setting vga for screen 1.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseEdidFreqs" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoBandWidthTest" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "IgnoreDisplayDevices" "TV, DFP"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling experimental RENDER acceleration

(**) NVIDIA(0): Use of NVIDIA internal AGP requested

(**) NVIDIA(0): ConnectedMonitor string: "CRT"

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE4000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xFB000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.18.20.13.00

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 4X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using ConnectedMonitor string "CRT-0"

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 350 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 30.00-96.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 48.00-120.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 350.00 MHz

... <some resolution info deleted by me>

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1600 x 1200

(**) NVIDIA(0): Display dimensions: (360, 270) mm

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (112, 112)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) ATI(1): Chipset:  "mach64".

(**) ATI(1): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(**) ATI(1): Option "hw_cursor" "true"

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) ATI(1): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvbe.a

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) ATI(1): VESA BIOS detected

(II) ATI(1): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) ATI(1): VESA VBE Total Mem: 4096 kB

(II) ATI(1): VESA VBE OEM: ATI MACH64

(II) ATI(1): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) ATI(1): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.

(II) ATI(1): VESA VBE OEM Product: MACH64GT

(II) ATI(1): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) ATI(1): VESA VBE DDC supported

(II) ATI(1): VESA VBE DDC Level 2

(II) ATI(1): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 2 sec.

(II) ATI(1): VESA VBE DDC read successfully

(II) ATI(1): Manufacturer: HEI  Model: 1ebe  Serial#: 1866

(II) ATI(1): Year: 1996  Week: 50

(II) ATI(1): EDID Version: 1.0

(II) ATI(1): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) ATI(1): Sync:  Separate  Composite

(II) ATI(1): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 32  vert.: 24

(II) ATI(1): Gamma: 1.00

(II) ATI(1): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) ATI(1): redX: 0.625 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.302 greenY: 0.600

(II) ATI(1): blueX: 0.142 blueY: 0.065   whiteX: 0.281 whiteY: 0.311

...

(II) ATI(1): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) ATI(1): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) ATI(1): clock: 36.0 MHz   Image Size:  300 x 225 mm

(II) ATI(1): h_active: 640  h_sync: 696  h_sync_end 752 h_blank_end 832 h_border: 0

(II) ATI(1): v_active: 480  v_sync: 481  v_sync_end 484 v_blanking: 509 v_border: 0

(II) ATI(1): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) ATI(1): clock: 56.2 MHz   Image Size:  300 x 225 mm

(II) ATI(1): h_active: 800  h_sync: 832  h_sync_end 896 h_blank_end 1048 h_border: 0

(II) ATI(1): v_active: 600  v_sync: 601  v_sync_end 604 v_blanking: 631 v_border: 0

(II) ATI(1): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) ATI(1): clock: 94.5 MHz   Image Size:  300 x 225 mm

(II) ATI(1): h_active: 1024  h_sync: 1072  h_sync_end 1168 h_blank_end 1376 h_border: 0

(II) ATI(1): v_active: 768  v_sync: 769  v_sync_end 772 v_blanking: 808 v_border: 0

(II) ATI(1): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) ATI(1): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  300 x 225 mm

(II) ATI(1): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

(II) ATI(1): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) ATI(1): BIOS Data:  BIOSSize=0x8000, ROMTable=0x00FC.

(II) ATI(1): BIOS Data:  ClockTable=0x06D2, FrequencyTable=0x06AC.

(II) ATI(1): BIOS Data:  LCDTable=0x0000, LCDPanelInfo=0x0000.

(II) ATI(1): BIOS Data:  VideoTable=0x0000, HardwareTable=0x0000.

(II) ATI(1): BIOS Data:  I2CType=0x00, Tuner=0x00, Decoder=0x00, Audio=0x0F.

(--) ATI(1): ATI 3D Rage II+DVD graphics controller detected.

(--) ATI(1): Chip type 4755 "GU", version 2, foundry UMC, class 0, revision 0x02.

(--) ATI(1): PCI bus interface detected;  block I/O base is 0xD800.

(--) ATI(1): ATI Mach64 adapter detected.

(!!) ATI(1): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

   of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(--) ATI(1): Internal RAMDAC (subtype 1) detected.

(==) ATI(1): RGB weight 888

(==) ATI(1): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) ATI(1): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) ATI(1): Using Mach64 accelerator CRTC.

(II) ATI(1): Storing hardware cursor image at 0xFD3FFC00.

(II) ATI(1): Using 8 MB linear aperture at 0xFD000000.

(!!) ATI(1): Virtual resolutions will be limited to 4095 kB

 due to linear aperture size and/or placement of hardware cursor image area.

(II) ATI(1): Using Block 0 MMIO aperture at 0xFEAFF400.

(II) ATI(1): Using Block 1 MMIO aperture at 0xFEAFF000.

(==) ATI(1): Write-combining range (0xfd000000,0x400000)

(II) ATI(1): MMIO write caching enabled.

(--) ATI(1): 4096 kB of Pseudo-EDO DRAM detected (using 4095 kB).

(WW) ATI(1): Cannot shadow an accelerated frame buffer.

(II) ATI(1): Engine XCLK 66.669 MHz;  Refresh rate code 4.

(--) ATI(1): Internal programmable clock generator detected.

(--) ATI(1): Reference clock 157.5/11 (14.318) MHz.

(WW) ATI(1): config file hsync range 30-70kHz not within DDC hsync ranges.

(WW) ATI(1): config file vrefresh range 50-150Hz not within DDC vrefresh ranges.

(II) ATI(1): Monitor1: Using hsync range of 30.00-70.00 kHz

(II) ATI(1): Monitor1: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-150.00 Hz

(II) ATI(1): Maximum clock: 133.00 MHz

...

(--) ATI(1): Virtual size is 1152x864 (pitch 1152)

(**) ATI(1): Display dimensions: (316, 237) mm

(**) ATI(1): DPI set to (92, 92)

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(WW) ATI(1): I2C bus Mach64 initialisation failure.

(II) ATI(1): I2C bus "Mach64" removed.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  Yes, I do.

(II) LoadModule: "rac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/librac.a

(II) Module rac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 1   0   0xfeaff000 - 0xfeafffff (0x1000) MS[B]

   [1] 1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MS[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

   [3] 0   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [6] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfeafec00 - 0xfeafecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfebff400 - 0xfebff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfebff800 - 0xfebff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [15] -1   0   0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xfeaff000 - 0xfeafffff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [20] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [21] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [22] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [23] 1   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

   [24] 1   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [25] 1   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [26] 1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IS[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000e080 - 0x0000e0bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [39] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [40] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

   [41] 1   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [42] 1   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1600x1200"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(==) ATI(1): Write-combining range (0xfd000000,0x400000)

(II) ATI(1): Largest offscreen areas (with overlaps):

(II) ATI(1):    1152 x 46 rectangle at 0,864

(II) ATI(1): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      9 128x46 slots

(==) ATI(1): Backing store disabled

(==) ATI(1): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) ATI(1): DPMS enabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Entity 0 shares no resources

(II) Entity 1 shares no resources

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "250 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(**) Option "Protocol" "imps/2"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "imps/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 5

(**) Mouse0: SmartScroll: 1 

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button
```

nvidia module is loaded, 3D acceleration enabled. Everything should be ok. Composite extension is not an issue, if I disable it, the score will be still ~580FPS. If I use the kernel AGP driver, the same FPS.

BTW which is better to use? The nvidia AGP driver, or the Linux kernel provided driver?

----------

## routerguy

I do not know which one is better.  I use the AGP driver provided by the kernel, but that's because I've never bothered to try NvAGP.  Unfortunately I cannot see anything wrong with your setup.  Alas, I am not an expert... maybe somebody else with more knowledge can be of help though.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

